# Smaller male than female



## AkaiBetta (Mar 14, 2014)

Okay so I have 2 pairs of bettas I'm conditioning and the other pair are both ready...

I was just wondering if it was okay

What if my male betta is smaller than my female betta by a couple mm or 1 cm.

Would it still be okay? I did do research before hand nd most people prefer that both are at same size or close....


----------



## umarnasir335 (Jan 9, 2014)

I think it depends on how big the gap is. 
My premier male is a good size, but i have female sisters of his that are upto an inch bigger - i guess it all has to do with genetics. If the female is noticeably larger than the male, then there might be a small problem. 
The only problem a smaller male can cause is that he might not be able to vent the eggs, but aggression wise, you should be okay as long as the male isn't completely docile and never flares.


----------



## AkaiBetta (Mar 14, 2014)

So I'm assuming your saying I can't breed them? Because he is a bit smaller. :/


----------



## umarnasir335 (Jan 9, 2014)

I would give it a try and see what happens.The first thing to look for is to see if your male _behaves_ like one and displays dominance to the female while she is in a glass jar/chimney next to him.
You won't know about their breeding until you try it :/


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Small male vs bigger female:
1. - specially with PKs; females often fight the males. Therefore the female must be "desperately" in breeding mode . . . so to speak. Or she has to be a known lover, not a fighter. LOL
2. male might not be able to embrace female properly. It is best to use slim type females instead of fat types (or what many here call eggy"). Further male must not be fat - fat males may have problems embracing normal sized females let alone bigger ones. 

I have bred 1.5 cm size difference.


----------



## peakchua (Feb 15, 2014)

i agree with indjo. today i found one of my female bettas s##[email protected]#g eggs like crazy, so i put her with a random full mask rb i had (she is a non masked royal bkue) and they mated even though she is significantly bigger than he is. mating went fine


----------



## AkaiBetta (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------

